# Which one works best: 5htp, phenibut, or taurine



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm looking to get advice on which one of these to take for my anxiety. I know that 5htp is most commonly used, but the brands vary and reviews are mixed, as they are for the others. Came someone recommend a brand of supplement that is not dangerous or addictive but that does help with mood and cognitive improvement? Also a brand.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

The phenibut is the only one that is going to show you results that day , but its also the only one that can give you withdrawals if you take it too often. Always a price to pay when using something that enhances your feelings.


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

Noopept hands down.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Okay there is no withdrawal from phenibut unless you do like the idiotic kids and use it every single day, 3 days max 3 days off, your safe. Basically for every day you use it, you should take a day off it, with a maximum of 4 days in a row.

As far as ?-HTP I recall trying it before and felt opposite of the desired results but I just ordered 240 caps again as I heard it can help with sleep so we shall see.

I don't see how taurine would do much but it is something your body need just like any vitamin so just good for overall health. It helps with GABA production, eat meat, fish and you will give your daily intake of taurine, it isn't found in eggs but apparently the amino acid in them allow the body itself to produce some.

My take, eat meat and fish and try phenibut and 5-HTP see which one works best. Phenibut overdose can be rather unpleasant and specially if you are unhealthy or feel overall sick. Not enough studies has been done to know how safe phenibut is but so far it seem safe.


----------

